# What's the worse uber vehicle u have ever seen or been in



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Just curious if there's any bad uber vehicles out there. I only seen nice , really nice uber vehicles. I think my car is nice but I still second guess it. Just curious if there's ugly or broken down junks out there trying to uber paxs around.


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

Worst one I've ever been in was a proton gen 2 this was in London.


----------



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Uber Black in Seattle. They use old Lincoln Town Cars that look like there about to fall apart.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

Prius


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Nissan Altima in DC on Lyft. Was missing an armrest in the front passenger seat and trash on the floor.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

Prius c. My reasons being terrible ride quality and suspension, bad road noise, bad seats and not enough room. But im sure the driver likes the economics of the car.

Saw a suzuki splash ubering lately, I think they could be as bad.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

Worse was a new model accord with driver picking up pax with a donut on and high beams on due to headlight out. But i guess he had to work to fix it....


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

The worst I have ever seen was a vehicle with obvious body damage, and said body damage rusting, looked like the guy was lightly tboned or sideswiped and decided to use the same vehicle for uber years later without any repairs, I tend to relate body damage to the drivers driving ability, if someone is driving around with a car with major body damage, something tells me that person should not be driving


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

mikechch said:


> Prius c. My reasons being terrible ride quality and suspension, bad road noise, bad seats and not enough room. But im sure the driver likes the economics of the car.
> 
> Saw a suzuki splash ubering lately, I think they could be as bad.


Agreed - odius little things.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I had one that was dirty on the outside, had trash on the floor and dog hair everywhere.

I had another one that had some scratches and dents on it, but had been to the car wash recently.

I had one that was pretty good.

Those are the three UberX rides that I have taken.


GF says that she has had some dirty UberX cars and some pretty good cars.

I had one dirty Uber Taxi and some others that were acceptable.

GF says that all of her Uber Taxis have been acceptable.

Neither GF nor I have used Lyft, yet.


I have seen a number of Uber Hoopties out there. The consistently bad cars, though, are Split cars. Split does sharing only, similar to U-Pool. It is here, but I do not know if it is in any other market, yet.


----------



## Tim Wizard (Apr 24, 2015)

My car may be it, its 2002 stick shift corolla, the prices for uber x and uber poop are so low these spoiled pax dont deserve anything better, but when my rating falls close to 4.7 its back to my 2011 prius, poeple are so materialistic. I do vacuum, clean car daily, keep up with maintenance more than some clowns out there, and they know who they are.


----------



## leonsfc (Aug 30, 2016)

Tim Wizard said:


> My car may be it, its 2002 stick shift corolla, the prices for uber x and uber poop are so low these spoiled pax dont deserve anything better, but when my rating falls close to 4.7 its back to my 2011 prius, poeple are so materialistic. I do vacuum, clean car daily, keep up with maintenance more than some clowns out there, and they know who they are.


My stick shift 2002 Mazda Protege5 is the Uber car. My attitude is the same - I keep the car very well maintained but it's not worth spending the extra money for a newer/better car when the fares are so low and most pax don't tip anyway.


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

There is a driver in Austin who uses a beat up previous police interceptor. This car is beat to crap and so is the driver. He wears flip flops torn t-shirts and shorts. This guy wears clothes that even goodwill would turn away. 

He use to camp at the airport and after getting pinged he would drive back 8 minutes later and be back on top of the fifo que. his response, the passenger refused to get in and cancelled the ride on him. His response "your paying $1.00 per mile what do you expect? Call a select"

He got deactivated for a short while after this girl screamed and ran from him. His car was a police interceptor. The doors do not open from the inside. He is scary looking driver. So this guy has to get out go around and open the door for you. He takes this UT student back to west campus and he gets out to open door. The girl is freaking out cause she couldn't open the door and when he opens the door for her she bolts. 

He gets deactivated pending repair. He jerry rigs a coat hanger as a door handle. SMH


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

remdawg said:


> There is a driver in Austin who uses a beat up previous police interceptor. This car is beat to crap and so is the driver. He wears flip flops torn t-shirts and shorts. This guy wears clothes that even goodwill would turn away. He jerry rigs a coat hanger as a door handle.


This has my vote for the winner so far!


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

Still better than a chery


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This has my vote for the winner so far!


LOL I'm an ex Austin uber driver. If you troll or search the threads you will find the post about him. I personally know him so I won't blast his name here but you could easily find it.


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

As sad and as unbelievable as the story is, it's true. LOL. People would think I made this up. search the AUSTIN thread. Because uber/lyft pulled out of Austin I'm sure he is driving for 1 if not all 10 of the startup TNCs that popped up.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

I've seen all sorts of crap rolling around in Chicago, but the worst Uber I've been in was actually a cab. It was a Ford Escape and someone did a crappy job switching the upholstery to vinyl, resulting in an uncomfortable seat. Worst UberX car I've ridden in was a reasonably new Toyota Corolla, in other words not bad at all. I don't use Uber much though, and considering what I've seen on the street I think I've just had good luck so far.

I'm thinking the worst Uber I've seen is a Chrysler PT Cruiser. I got stuck with one as a rental a couple of times and I hate those things. Uncomfortable, bad visibility, no fun to drive, etc. The Chevy HHR is almost as bad. Also stuck with one as a rental. Seats were better but visibility was worse. I've driven a bottom of the barrel rental Hyundai Accent and 15 year old rusty Fords and Buicks and would take any of them over driving a shiny new PT Cruiser if they still made them. Funny thing is my favorite rental car is a Dodge Charger. Most rental companies put them in the same class as an Altima, Camry, Fusion, Malibu, etc. so you get a comfy and fun to drive rear drive V6 for the price of a comfortable front drive four banger.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

zandor said:


> I've seen all sorts of crap rolling around in Chicago, but the worst Uber I've been in was actually a cab. It was a Ford Escape and someone did a crappy job switching the upholstery to vinyl, resulting in an uncomfortable seat.


Do I assume correctly that you used the Uber Cab (what they call Uber Taxi in Chicago) option?

Some of those taxi upholstery shops are not too careful about what they do. For all of the money that they charge, you would expect better of them. We had one here that was expensive and shoddy. It was run by two guys from Cameroon. By the time that I was done with them, I think that they learned every possible profanity in Canada French. It got to the point where I had to tell my cab company not to send my cab there when I replaced the car.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

Yes, it was an UberTaxi. I use UberTaxi occasionally, particularly for early morning airport runs for business trips. Expense account, so first available beats cheapest and often a cab is a lot closer than the nearest Uber or Lyft at that time of day in my neighborhood. Accounting wouldn't be happy with UberBlack, but a cab is no problem.

On the up side it wasn't nearly as bad as a lot of NYC cabs. A lot of them have dividers in the middle of the car and whoever installs them is usually completely clueless about dealing with the HVAC system so they're sweltering hot in the back seat in summer. I try to use Uber in NYC unless I can snag one of those Nissan microvans or whatever they are. Those have a properly set up rear seat HVAC system. They even have temperature controls in back.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

zandor said:


> Yes, it was an UberTaxi. I use UberTaxi occasionally, particularly for early morning airport runs for business trips.
> 
> first available beats cheapest and often a cab is a lot closer than the nearest Uber or Lyft at that time of day in my neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Considering the problem that you describe with the Uber Taxi, it might have gotten by Uber or nobody complained about it. Here, at least, Uber is touchy about the taxis it takes for Uber Taxi. As your location reads Chicago, I had considered the possibility of Uber Taxi, as that is available in Chicago, still. I have noticed that Uber has removed Uber Taxi from SF and Honolulu as well as Uber For Hire from Seattle and UberT from New York.

Uber removed UberT because few people were using it. You could not pay through the application in New York. There are other taxi applications that allow you to do that in New York, thus usage fell off to the point where Uber did not want to maintain it. Uber did state that it was bringing the Green Cabs onto the UberX platform. I wonder if it did that in SF, Honolulu and Seattle, as well. It did a one-day thing here where it invited Uber Taxi drivers to run UberX trips during Morning Rush Hour and gave us some really nice guarantees. I could not do it, as I had a previous commitment. Further, there were other problems. Uber decided not to pursue the matter further.

Many users here do the "first available" thing, as well. Convenience, for the most part, is the ruling factor in transportation choices. To be sure, you do have those whose choices are limited by income. The Wal-Mart and Icky-D's workers, who used to use the bus are now using U-Pool.

I had one cab with a partition. The usual solution is to run hoses from the air condition ducts to the back seat. The hoses shoot the cool air directly onto the floor. The problem with that is that cold air does not rise. The result is that the customer has cool feet, a warm mid-section and a hot head (some figuratively, as well as literally). The best solution that I could find was to go to Trash Auto, buy a fan with a huge clip that worked from the cigaret lighter, leave open the sliding part of the partition and hang the fan in that. It did get the cool air from the front air condition vents to the back. It was not the most efficient, but it did manage to cool the air after driving around for an hour. The other problem was that it was noisy as all get out, so you could not hear anything that the customer said and the person to whom he was talking on his telephone could not hear him. I gave up on the partitions.

Considering that Nissan took an existing model and modified it for use as a cab, it is no surprise that it addressed this problem. I like my Fusion, but I would not mind something as reliable in a van that is a hybrid.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

I see plenty of trucks and SUVs out here in Arizona. I don't know how they're making any money driving those vehicles.

Last one I saw was a 4th gen 4Runner. I've got a new 4Runner myself and know how bad the gas mileage is. He can't be making any money with it. Not at 15 mpg.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

In Tampa I got into an old chevy cavalier , dirty interior , beat up exterior , non matching wheels, suspensions was completely shot and the brakes were grinding , driver also didn't have a phone mount that was my biggest pet peeve when they're holding the phone . Just isn't safe , he was really nice and I still tipped him a couple bucks 
I really don't blame the crappy car in Tampa the rates are crazy cheap , I don't know how they make money. Their rates were probably half of what they are in Denver , and every time we requested one they were about 10 minutes away . I felt bad for the drivers


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

PHXTE said:


> I see plenty of trucks and SUVs out here in Arizona. I don't know how they're making any money driving those vehicles.
> 
> Last one I saw was a 4th gen 4Runner. I've got a new 4Runner myself and know how bad the gas mileage is. He can't be making any money with it. Not at 15 mpg.


I as at Denver Airport the other day which is a good 30 miles outside of the city and a guy in a lifted Jeep on 35 inch tires was doing Uber . That car is lucky to get 15 miles per gallon . I know for a fact that the DIA trips from downtown on Uber X pay net around $22 he probably spends almost $10 on gas to do a round trip . Just insane

There are also a ton of Pickups , big SUVS , full size pickups and it just boggles my mind . I figure your car needs to get at least 25 mpg on regular gas to make it even close to worth it at UberX pricing


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I think I get a little unfairly rated because I drive a 2006 CRV LX. The mileage is reasonable 141,000 has no damage to the exterior other than normal scratches around handles and hood from highway debris, the interior is in perfect shape no rips tears stains or old odors the car has been taken care of. People are so damn entitled now .85 cents a mile plus .15 minute and they think they deserve a 2016 bmw.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Ringo said:


> I think I get a little unfairly rated because I drive a 2006 CRV LX. The mileage is reasonable 141,000 has no damage to the exterior other than normal scratches around handles and hood from highway debris, the interior is in perfect shape no rips tears stains or old odors the car has been taken care of. People are so damn entitled now .85 cents a mile plus .15 minute and they think they deserve a 2016 bmw.


I don't think you'd get downrated for the car you are describing . I don't even downrate for bad cars because I know the rates however I feel like even had the low rates the car should be safe and responsibly clean , not spotless just not disgusting lol


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

I once had a pax call Lyft after I arrived and was ready to take him, the brother was telling him let's go i have a car and the other brother said I'm calling lyft, the one that was ready just said I'm sorry what do you want me to do? Obviously the other one was as they say "car shopping" for a nicer and newer car on the X platform this does happen.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Ringo said:


> I once had a pax call Lyft after I arrived and was ready to take him, the brother was telling him let's go i have a car and the other brother said I'm calling lyft, the one that was ready just said I'm sorry what do you want me to do? Obviously the other one was as they say "car shopping" for a nicer and newer car on the X platform this does happen.


I can see that , I cancelled once on an UberSelect request but it was right away . Toyota Prius , how they allow a Prius on the Select platform is beyond me , i bet he gets a lot of Select cancels. The main reason I take select is when I don't want a prius

But to do that on X or Lyft is lame , you get what you get . Only time I've cancelled on an X request because of the car was when they showed up and it wasn't the right car . I think it said Toyota Camry and the guy was driving a Honda Fit , the picture matched the guy but the car did not. Nothing wrong with the Fit but I'm not gonna risk getting in the wrong car , get in an accident and be screwed if I got injured in the accident


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

Here is the rule, fare are $1/mile, cars has to be junk, 90- 97.
$ 1.5/mile, cars model 98-01 .
$2/mile cars 2002-2004 
3$ 2005-2009.
2010-2016 4$ .


----------



## stephan (Aug 25, 2016)

You was in reasonable new corolla? F..uck. for the uber new fare you should be in an old 1990 ter cel and not even a,corolla lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberron73 said:


> Just curious if there's any bad uber vehicles out there. I only seen nice , really nice uber vehicles. I think my car is nice but I still second guess it. Just curious if there's ugly or broken down junks out there trying to uber paxs around.


I saw a Chevy spark doing Uber today.
Nice & new but so tiny !

I bet the passengers have to lean with the curves,like a motorcycle !

One day it will fall into a pothole,never to be seen again !


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I saw a Chevy spark doing Uber today.
> Nice & new but so tiny !
> 
> I bet the passengers have to lean with the curves,like a motorcycle !
> ...


I rock a Mitsu Mirage that's roughly the same size. I've had several occasions with 4 adults passengers. Had to ask them to help push it to get up some hills in SF


----------

